# Chihuahua stuff?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Where is a good place to get stuff with chihuahuas on it besides ebay? I've searched ebay they have some cool stuff but was wonderign if anyone knows of any other websites to buy from? I just got a nursing scrub top with a chihuahua on the back LOL me and my coworker both have chi's and her bday is coming up so I want to get her a gift with a chi on it. any suggestions would be great preferably in canada or the us as I can imagine uk would be expensive to ship here  thanks in advance


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

No I don't but would love to see a pic of the shirt.lol.I have a few chi things and is a glass chihuahua and one is a little stuff chihuahua.I would love a shirt or pocket book.I do have a pair of pants with chihuahuas on them.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You may want to try http://www.cafepress.ca/


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You may want to try http://www.cafepress.ca/


Oh i got T shirts from them with chis on it,great quality


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.yuckles.com/gifts-chihuahuas.html
Lots of good stuff there. x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This site has some cute stuff 
http://www.chihuahuagifts.net/


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You may want to try http://www.cafepress.ca/


omg thanks sooo sooo much it has awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> http://www.yuckles.com/gifts-chihuahuas.html
> Lots of good stuff there. x


wow great stuff thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> This site has some cute stuff
> http://www.chihuahuagifts.net/


love everything thankss sooo much!!!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

you could try EtsyPets.com and then put in Chihuahua...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

this is where i got the chihuahua nursing scrubs

http://www.1barkavenue.com/store/chihuahua.shtml

i got print 3 and the scrub top with 2 pockets. Can't wait to get it in the mail!!! Oh and i got navy blue colour.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought several things from this woman. Her stuff is top quality. All her items can be custom made with a chihuahua theme. I have the cutest chi pot holders and tote bag.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/persnicketypelican


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I just ordered this... too cute to resist.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluff-Chihuah...r_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1274560879&sr=8-7

I found it by just going on to amazon and searching Chihuahua, they have all sorts of stuff!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

skwerlylove said:


> I just ordered this... too cute to resist.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluff-Chihuah...r_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1274560879&sr=8-7
> 
> I found it by just going on to amazon and searching Chihuahua, they have all sorts of stuff!


aww that's so cute! the .com amazon wont ship to canada so i have to go to .ca and they never have anything but books and dvds usually. :foxes15:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> I bought several things from this woman. Her stuff is top quality. All her items can be custom made with a chihuahua theme. I have the cutest chi pot holders and tote bag.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/persnicketypelican


aww the stuff is so cute thanks so much


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> aww that's so cute! the .com amazon wont ship to canada so i have to go to .ca and they never have anything but books and dvds usually. :foxes15:


I'm sorry!! I didn't even realize they don't ship to Canada. Argh, that's just malarky. 

Here is a page

http://www.zazzle.ca/chihuahua+gifts

I'm not sure how awesome their stuff is, but I think a couple of things are pretty cute! Best of all, it is .ca!


----------

